# applying a transfer over a seam?



## funkmaster (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: where to have heat transfers made*

any body tried applying a transfer over a side seam or sleeve seam of a t-shirt? results?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: where to have heat transfers made*



funkmaster said:


> any body tried applying a transfer over a side seam or sleeve seam of a t-shirt? results?


I've done it over a sleeve seam and it came out really nice and smooth. No bumps nothing, you coudn't even tell. And I think Rodney has done one over the bottom hem (I think that's what it is called) and he was pleased. I think it's in his thread re: testing the different kinds of transfer companies.


----------

